# 2015 Ram 1500 Ecodiesel build



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well guys, the jeep is sold and a new 2015 Ram 1500 Ecodiesel sits in my driveway. 




I flip flopped about choosing the hemi or ecodiesel for months, and I must say I am so pleased I picked the ecodiesel!!! super quiet, plenty of power, and the MPG is crazy!!!!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

So after 5 years of enjoying the system in the jeep its time to configure a new system. The plan right now consist of blaupunkt VC660 components, Lunar L450 and L1500 amps, custom WMD shallow mount 12", AudioControl DQ-61, and a Critical Mass P3-GTX TUBE pre amplifier. I haven't truly decided how complex I am going as of yet, but I do know I need a fiberglass box to fit in the under seat tub area, so might as well get that out the way. I went back and forth on 1 sub or 2. As we all know bigger is better right? so I was going with 2, but as it turns out my buddy was making one for his same truck. since he was going with only 1 sub and he was already setup to make his I just went with 1 also. much easier to make 2 when you are already setup. so 1 12" it is. Thanks Mike :beerchug:


----------



## Shrek (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks like a great start. My '13 Ram was my first attempt at fiberglass, and other than environmental issues, it went great.


----------



## WADXPRESS (Aug 13, 2015)

Subbed 

I'm finishing my first attempt at a audio build in my 2014 quad cab ram. Definitely gonna watch your build.


----------



## Audiophilefred (Oct 24, 2012)

Those ecodiesels are freaking sweet.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice truck. I have a '14 laramie longhorn hemi. I would have gotten the diesel, but when I bought mine the diesels were brand new and I couldn't find a deal on one and also couldn't find one with the equipment that I wanted. Subscribed to see how it all works out.

I have the Alpine system in mine, so there is a factory subwoofer in the location where you put yours. I kinda wish I had gotten the stock system as the Alpine HU I've heard is tough to add aftermarket gear to.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. yea the Ecodiesel is beyond what I hoped for. I also started looking at the Ecodiesels when they first came out but they didn't want to come off the sticker price!!!! it took till the end of 2015 and the last 2 they had on the lot to get a good discount. $10,000 off and 0% financing!!! I jumped all over that. I have also heard the factory alpine systems are a pain. start with replacing the stock speakers and if your still not happy move on to the next easiest thing.
and wadexpress im gonna be watching your build also.


----------



## xaraph (Jun 3, 2011)

I picked up the 2015 Ecodiesel about four months ago and instantly fell in love with it. I don't miss my Nissan Juke at all, aside from the lack of room for my IDQ15 v2. I replaced all the stock speakers with some cheap kickers, but the lack of a sub is making me sad and the mid-bass in my 6x9"s is muddy from the rear door vibrations. Definitely going to keep an eye on this build and take a lead from it.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

One of the decisions im going back and forth on is should I go active or not. I have the AudioControl DQ-61 which has time alignment capabilities for front rear and subwoofer. Or go for easy and just run the 6.75's in the doors and tweets in the dash off the crossover. HUMMM


----------



## Audiophilefred (Oct 24, 2012)

Well if you have the skills to tune I would go active forsure but if your on the fence about it I would just go with the passive crossovers. Unless ur planning to be In a sq competition


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

If you do tweets in the dash you will for sure want to be able to use TA. If you don't things start sounding a little thin.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Audiophilefred said:


> Well if you have the skills to tune I would go active forsure but if your on the fence about it I would just go with the passive crossovers. Unless ur planning to be In a sq competition


No not entering any SQ comps any time soon. lol I do have the skills to perform an active setup I just didn't know if I wanted to. I spend a ton of time in my vehicles traveling around for my job so an extremely SQ based sound system is important to me. well I might have just answered my own question. :laugh:


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

etroze said:


> If you do tweets in the dash you will for sure want to be able to use TA. If you don't things start sounding a little thin.


yea your completely right. my last jeep has the same setup and it was very difficult to get the staging right with out the TA. I think yall have just helped steer me to the active setup. thanks


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

This should be a good one to watch, nice truck!!!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I notice the center grill where the center channel would go and thought about putting some tweeters in there. So i had a pair of M&K tweeters laying around and started fighting with trying how to fit the tweeters into where the center channel would be. After about half hour of fitment problems I realized there are no slots cut into the grill. It's a solid piece. Woops. Lol


----------



## xOttox (Jan 25, 2015)

But it would be really cool to use that piece as a base to glass your own pod from.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Timhof13 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice truck, checking out the sub box


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well didn't get much done before I ran out of time. I did pull the door panel off and I must say it's one of the easiest door panels I have ever pulled. Just a few screw clips and one screw behind the door Handel. I guess I'll make this thread a kinda tutorial for anyone scared to upgrade their truck. Super easy so far.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

OOOHHHH That's gonna look and sound nice!!!!!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well ok since nobody cares about the pulling of my door panels I guess I'll post pics of the construction of the box. Don't worry I wasn't interested in the doors either. Lol. 

Here is some mockup and fit check pics.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

All wrapped up and ready for resin.





The other one is my buddy's box for 2 8" kicker L5's.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking good, and I'm sure it's going to be the bomb once installed.


----------



## xaraph (Jun 3, 2011)

draft6969 said:


> All wrapped up and ready for resin.
> 
> 
> The other one is my buddy's box for 2 8" kicker L5's.


Very Nice! That looks good enough to almost convince me to try my hand fabbing my own. I wish I was a little more confident. The Net Audio enclosure I'm looking at is going to cost me nearly $600 shipped, which is painful.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea that net audio box is nice,but I'm with you on the painful price. I've heard good things about the fox box which would have been my next option. But if you have the time give it a shot. Worse thing that can happen is you throw it away and get a prefab one anyway.


----------



## xaraph (Jun 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, I pulled the trigger on two Infinity Kappa 120.9w's before thinking about where I was going to stick them, so I'm likely going to need seat spacers and and a taller dual enclosure. You're right though--it doesn't hurt to try, and I've got plenty of time, so I might as well give it a go. How did you calculate volume with a fiberglass enclosure? Or do people even bother as long as it's within a given range?


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

For box volume he just took some rough dimensions and got an estimated 1.2cf. If is sealed, close is good enough. Lol


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Getting really close now!!!!





Here are some pics of my buddy Mikes box. After seeing his I think I should have went with the 2 8" also. Just looks freaking cool!!!


----------



## Timhof13 (Dec 24, 2013)

To calculate volume use packing peanuts. Really easy


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well that's it folks. Their both done. Time to move back to the doors and component installation.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ Good job, thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## xaraph (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice job on the carpeting. I just ordered a bunch of fiberglassing stuff and spent all night watching tutorials. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm glad you were inspired by my build. Start a build thread so we can see pics of your first fiberglass box. Good or bad it will be a good experience.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice truck! My best friend's uncle picked his new Ecodiesel up recently through a sponsorship. He fishes FLW and pulls his big Ranger Z520c with 250hp Evinrude G2 all over the country with it. He said the power is insane and gets more than double the mileage the 6.3L? HEMI did and for sure better than the Tahoes and Suburbans he used for many years (all sponsored of course lucky bastard). Me and my buddy were a little shocked when he took off pulling that big Ranger after a tournament and just heard a VERY faint clackity-clack sound of a diesel. So whisper quiet! I'll be keeping up with your install. I love my '11 HEMI Ram and plan on keeping it until it starts costing too much money to own. My next truck will hopefully be an ecodiesel if it's not a stinkin' Phord


----------



## cfennessy (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice work!!!!!

I'm going to do a passenger side box in my accord for a 12" when it warms up in a few months


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

draft6969 said:


> I notice the center grill where the center channel would go and thought about putting some tweeters in there. So i had a pair of M&K tweeters laying around and started fighting with trying how to fit the tweeters into where the center channel would be. After about half hour of fitment problems I realized there are no slots cut into the grill. It's a solid piece. Woops. Lol


you can get the grill cover from the model that has the center channel from dodge


----------



## fast4door (Aug 2, 2012)

looks really good


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Nice truck! My best friend's uncle picked his new Ecodiesel up recently through a sponsorship. He fishes FLW and pulls his big Ranger Z520c with 250hp Evinrude G2 all over the country with it. He said the power is insane and gets more than double the mileage the 6.3L? HEMI did and for sure better than the Tahoes and Suburbans he used for many years (all sponsored of course lucky bastard). Me and my buddy were a little shocked when he took off pulling that big Ranger after a tournament and just heard a VERY faint clackity-clack sound of a diesel. So whisper quiet! I'll be keeping up with your install. I love my '11 HEMI Ram and plan on keeping it until it starts costing too much money to own. My next truck will hopefully be an ecodiesel if it's not a stinkin' Phord


It's amazing how quiet this diesel is!!! My grand Cherokee with the v6 was way louder and got worse gas milage. Lol


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

BigRed said:


> you can get the grill cover from the model that has the center channel from dodge


Oh yea. I'm already scouring ebay for one. Next stop will be the junk yard.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Started making the adapters during the week after work. These poor little ulgy scraps will become beautiful lol. 





I absolutely love the invention of the rotozip.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

A buddy of mine calls the rotozip the "tool of death" lol.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

A little test fitting before I get started on them. 





Well got everything drilled and cut. I painted the back side of the plexiglass so when mounted it will just look like black glossy plexiglass. Looks really nice.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

You'll have to put a full layer of deadener on the card, then some pieces in strategic places on that plastic cover, then a blocker to mass load and block noise caused by rattles. I used some backed indoor/outdoor carpet I had laying around for my blocker/mass loader. worked out nicely.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> You'll have to put a full layer of deadener on the card, then some pieces in strategic places on that plastic cover, then a blocker to mass load and block noise caused by rattles. I used some backed indoor/outdoor carpet I had laying around for my blocker/mass loader. worked out nicely.



Well i already have the first door buttoned up and if I need to add deadener then I will but so far it's super quiet and no rattles of any kind. It's a shame we put in time and effort to make things look nice and the components themselves are beautiful all to never be seen. Lol


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

All finished with the passenger door, so now on to the tweeters.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

When chrystler gives you lemons. Make lemonade.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

After a few days of listening I am very pleased with this setup so far. definitely needed the -3db for the tweeters. Now need much more power  the radio volume goes to 30 and I have to turn it up to 25 and they don't even move  Hopefully this weekend I can get the amps and sub in, and get this project finished up.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well i have offically hit my first snag in my project. While test fitting my amps to see how I wanted to lay them out. I found that they don't fit anywhere!!! Well they fit great but the seat won't fold down without hitting them. I'm so discouraged right now cause while I can just get some other amps. I absolutely lover Lunar amplifiers. A brief introduction to anyone not fimilar with lunar amplifiers. Kenny has been building lunar amplifiers right here in good old lousisana since the early 1990's. He was one of the original Rockford engineers back in the 80's and branched out on his own. Anyway these amps are pretty rare and some of the best sounding amps around due to him being very anal about his products. Lol. Fast forward to today lunar doesn't exist anymore and I have been saving these amps for this very build and now they DONT FIT :cwm23: Ok sorry for the rant. I took some pics and if anyone has any ideas I'm listening. The only idea I have is the seat lift trick to fold the rear seat down. Maybe the 3/4" might be enough


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

I had the same problem in my ram... This is where they ended up. Lol




While not practical for most people it worked for me. I would have to suggest spacers for the seats then you should be able to fit them on the lower part of the rear wall. There's a decent amount of room there.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

bradknob said:


> I would have to suggest spacers for the seats then you should be able to fit them on the lower part of the rear wall. There's a decent amount of room there.


Right now on my 2005 Ram quad cab, I have an 4 channel amp under the passenger front seat and a mono amp under the drivers side on a small perforated aluminum shelf to keep them off the floor and hold them in place..the shelf is mounted to the seat brackets. When I upgrade to 8 channels and 4 amps, ^^^ that is what I will do with mine. I will use a perforated aluminum amp rack mounted vertically to the rear wall that will be exposed when the back of the seat folds down.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. And Bradknob I as most here have been watching your build and I don't rembered you mentioning the amps not fitting under the seat. Shame on you. Lol. I will be stacking spacers to see if I can get them under without going to high. If not I'll try the lower back but I'm not sure that will work. And seafish I didn't think about under the seats but I think the amp height will get me there also but I'll check.


----------



## almatias (Nov 16, 2012)

draft6969 said:


> Well ok since nobody cares about the pulling of my door panels I guess I'll post pics of the construction of the box. Don't worry I wasn't interested in the doors either. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some mockup and fit check pics.



How many fiber layers you applied?
Nice job!!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Actually my buddy Mike did it. He was making one for his truck so I just piggybacked on him. Lol. Why make one when you can make 2. Anyway he used 4 layers. I love the way it came out. Now if I could figure out how to get the amps in I could see how it sounds.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

the amps should fit at the bottom behind the rear seats. i had a slew of them back there.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

that's good to know. I tried to slide one back there but without the seatback down I couldn't really tell. I had no time to lift the seat this weekend but hopefully I can find some time after work to lift it, so even if they still don't fit under the seat I can get the back seat to fold down to install them back there.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

got a question for all you RAM guys here. Where are yall installing the bass knobs at? I have the audio control and I need to access it for the accubass and time alignment. its too big to fit in the little holes in the dash which as far as I can see are good for nothing. lol I've dug through all the ram build threads and found nothing. is everyone just not using them?


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

draft6969 said:


> got a question for all you RAM guys here. Where are yall installing the bass knobs at? I have the audio control and I need to access it for the accubass and time alignment. its too big to fit in the little holes in the dash which as far as I can see are good for nothing. lol I've dug through all the ram build threads and found nothing. is everyone just not using them?



Any chance you can take it apart and make your own little case that fits in your dash hole?



Lol, cram it in your dash hole.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea it can be dissembled to put right through the dash or make its own case, that's my next step if I cant mount it "as is" to my satisfaction. but I do like the cram it in my hole idea. LOL


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a Laramie Longhorn, 2014. I was looking through your build pictures to see what your console and dash look like but can't tell. I can tell that your door cards are different than mine. I have the big flip up console under my right arm with the storage area in front of that. Is yours the same?


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea that sounds the same.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well i lifted the seat 3/4" and amps still don't fit under the seat but they do fit on the back wall and I now have the ability to fold down the rear seat.  So now I'll start deciding on the layout.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I think I'll mount the knob here. Well for now anyway. Lol


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well i know it's been a while since I've updated this but life gets in the way sometimes. Lunars didn't fit, linear powers don't fit, Planet audios don't fit. Low and behold I found a guy selling a mint memphis big belle for a song and it's small size and big power fit the bill perfectly. So I finished this up finally. And so far I'm very pleased with the results.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Ooooh, love me some old school Memphis. Nice score there. Glad u finally got it making some noise


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

My first Memphis and im loving it. and can you believe he sold it for $225 . and yea im so glad to have this almost wrapped up. just a little tidying up and its good.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey guys. I'll update my build a bit. Since I finished my build I have been playing around with everything trying to get the sound just right. While doing that I noticed 2 things that wernt quite right. Mid bass impact and subs sound lifeless like most people suffer with, with under seat sub installs. Well to remedy the mid bass issue I decided to fiberglass some pods in the doors so my mids would have a sealed enclosure to bring the mid bass presence back to life. There is plenty of room in there so i just took some polyester tape and made a shape I liked and glassed away. Pretty easy actually. Here are a few pics I took while Making the pods.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Second is the lifeless sub. I know most of you out there with subs under the seat are not happy with the sound no matter what box you are using. LISTEN UP!!! I cannot stress this enough. get a audiocontrol dq-61 or another processer with sub time alignment capabilities. Put on some bass heavy music and listen. sounds good? probably not that great. now move your head up towards the front glass. sounds much better now right? that is basically what this thing does. as you turn the knob for the sub alignment you can hear the sub move from the back seat to the front windshield like magic. its flat out amazing the difference this one piece of equipment does. I know, I know its about $240 but trust me well worth it!!!! then throw in the regular time alignment for the door speakers that makes the sound just float in the air in front of you and 3 eq's for front, rear, and sub are just added bonuses of this magnificent unit. you don't believe me? check out the pics with my little sound level meter. these 2 readings are with the time alignment off and on. no playing with the volume or any settings of any kind. I set the volume like around 16 put in a 40hz sign wave and just look at the difference. I know its not very loud, its just to prove what a difference it makes. it will get down and boogie if I crank it!!!


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet build, do you think those blau's will have enough airspace now?


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea, the manual states perfect airspace would be .13cf and I should have right around that or a hair more or less. not enough to worry about. Its hard to tell from the pics, but the top area has more depth, its pushed in and up in the door much more than the bottom, like a pocket up in the door. it allowed me to get more air space. The sound is quiet different now than from before. A few EQ tweak's and it sounds wonderful. I love the midbass impact I have now. Its a much tighter bass note now.


----------



## monterx7 (May 19, 2016)

draft6969 said:


>



my f250 have the same type of vents in the back wall of the crew cab, did you do anything with yours?


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Nope I just left them alone.


----------



## dougc (Oct 24, 2009)

Sub'd - nice job on the fiberglass box!


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

Did you bolt the amp through the back wall of the cab? I plan on building a thin rack to hold them up instead of screwing outside the cab.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

No I glued a strip of wood to the back then screwed the amp to that. I didn't want to make holes in my new truck. Lol.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

OK I need the assistance of all the superbly talented ram guys on here to help with the installation location of my 3" dome mid for my 3 way system. I know a few guys have put the mid in the dash area by cutting the dash grill and facing it up towards the window. I am thinking of going a different route, a much scarier route. there is a nice flat area right above the door speaker that it should fit perfectly without a millimeter to spare. I would really love to know if anyone else has tried to mount one here? I would love some help before I start tearing into the door, because replacement door panels arnt exactly laying around everywhere. Any input from you guys would be great.


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

Do it! I want to see how it comes out, will make my future purchase of a 2 way or 3 way easier! Of course then I run out of channels on the MS8


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sure let me be the guinea pig LOL. I already searched this forum to death so I don't think it has been done yet. but please if anyone has any input on this let me know. I also did some research and think the power bass 2xl-3m is the only 3" dome mid that will even work at all. mine is same diameter as the HAT Legatia L3 Pro but the HAT has a much thicker face which wouldn't allow it to fit between the door and the dash ( when the door is closed some of the area goes behind the side of the dash) and the Dynaudio MD142 is much larger in diameter so It wouldn't fit in the area at all. Im sure there are some more dome mids but these are the only ones I knew of. So it seems the Powerbass 2xl-3m is the only one that has a chance of working without modification.


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

draft6969 said:


> Sure let me be the guinea pig LOL.


I personally have no problem with this.


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

I personally wouldn't mount them there.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

strohw said:


> I personally wouldn't mount them there.


any reasoning for this? they would be about mid way up the door with no obstructions.


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

If you're running them in a more traditional bandwidth of say 500-5000 give a take a little, then you're going to have some pretty serious roll off on the left side dome being that far off axis. They'll be down low enough that legs can obstruct them and you may get some rainbowing of the stage height as well.

I don't want to deter you from trying something but perhaps a different driver would open up more options if your current selection is limiting you to rather less than ideal locations.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree with StrohW...while it looks like a nice place to mount a mid because it keeps the mid range closer to the midbass, which IS a good thing, midrange frequncies, being shorter then midbass, will be more susceptible to blockage from your leg and also perhaps lower the soundstage unless you get really good placement and tuning on your tweeters mounted up higher. 

That being said, it is likely worthy of an experiment, but you need to figure a way to TEMPORARILY mount them there using double sided sticky tape and something akin to a rag or perhaps a block of foam to keep the back waves from canceling the speaker output while they are mounted on top of the panel but in the same location. Then play with tuning and see how you like it. Just my .02.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Agreeing with some of the other comments. Wouldn't put that mid low in the door. I had dynaudio domes in a ridgeline and played with both door and kick panel mounts and could never get them to sound right. Big rainbow with the soundstage. The other problem with the dome mid is that they don't go very low and that forces you to run your midbass higher than you want which also causes problems.

Audiofrog makes an awesome 2.5" mid that will cross really low and easily fit in your dash. I have them in my boxster in custom a-pillars and the soundstage is the best I've ever had. I've seen some others use them in dash locations with great results. They are not cheap, but their wide bandwidth and excellent sound make them worth it.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok I hear yall, but I currently have a 2way setup with outstanding soundstage so I figured bringing the mid up more can only make it better, now a lot of the staging has to do with the audiocontrol time alignment. but I will use some tape and mount them to see how I like them there.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well as usual you guys are correct. I tested the mids in the door location and the sound completely disappeared. Then I put them on the dash and they shined there. So now I'm thinking of going the route that dougc and brodiem went, but a bit different. I really like the tweeter in the factory location so I'm thinking of making a plate of sorts. They both fit but barely. Any thoughts? And no there's no pizza left. Lol


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well here is my newest attempt at installing the 3" mids in my truck. I found out that a clipboard is the perfect thickness for making a dash plate. Seems like its a pretty good fit.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

A little spray bed liner to give some texture to match the dash and they should be good.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Measure twice and cut once..... or just assume it will fit as I do 
its not life or death just a little trimming of the plastic below so the mag will fit in the factory hole, but sadly that will have to wait till I have more time.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

They look good. Should sound good with a little tuning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well who knew it would be 4 months before I finished installing these. Life just gets in the way sometimes. Just required a little triming but nothing too bad. Anyway they are finally in and I must say it sounds absolutely amazing. And with a few clicks of the time alignment the vocals are sitting right in the center of my dash. If you are thinking about doing a 3 way settup I suggest you DO IT!!!


----------



## monterx7 (May 19, 2016)

how did you mount the clipboard onto the dash?


they look great in that location!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea I think they look pretty good like that also. Better than I thought. The tight fit and weight of the drivers are holding it in place right now, but I will put a few drops of silicone on the bottom lip just for good measure.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That was a great idea and I'm glad to see that you were able to make it a reality..


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks. Next I will bi-amp the mid woofers so I can control them more. They need a little increase in volume to keep up with the mids and tweets now


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking forward to your thoughts after the power increase.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well finally bi-amped the mids and it was as expected a huge improvement. I have tamed the mids a bit and increased the midwoofer output and has turned out better than I could have hoped for. But after I got this accomplished I heard a funny scratching coming from my sub and then poof a burnt smell engulfed the cab of my truck. I now have pierce audio building me a new sub. As soon as I get it installed I will update. Seems like my systems are never done. Lol


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well I have a few updates and some new modifications to my system. Added new subs and box and will be changing out my amp and glassing the dash speakers. So first is my new box to house my new custom built Pierce audio subs..


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

These are the Pierce audio subs. I have been running his subs since 2005. Best subs I have ever owned.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

SWEET!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey Imikey. I tried to check out your van install but all the pics are not loading.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hmm. 
Guess I will have to host them.. on .. Eww.. Facebook... Yuck.. 

WIll fix soon. THanks man.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

imickey503 said:


> Hmm.
> Guess I will have to host them.. on .. Eww.. Facebook... Yuck..
> 
> WIll fix soon. THanks man.


I agree with that statement 100% sometimes I feel like I'm the only person in the world that doesnt have Facebook. I just dont need that kind of negativity in my life. Watched too many family's go up on flames cause of Facebook.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well guys. It's cold and full of snow out here so I decided to revamp my system. First off I picked up a pair of the new infinity dome mids. So since they are smaller than what I have now I figured it is a good time to make the grills more like I envisioned to begin with.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

So far so good.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

What midrange was inthere before the infinity? And why the change of that driver?


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I had a powerbass 3" there. And I changed because I have mental issues. Lol. Never happy with what I have for Long. But honestly the infinity has better frequency response and is smaller to fit perfectly in my factory grill. after I finish up the grills I will be installing new memphis amps and adding another sub. Audio is never finished well for me at least. Lol


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well the left side is done and looks pretty good. Now I'll try to get the right side done this weekend. Hopefully


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Couldnt sleep last night so decided to work on the right side at 2AM. Lol.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Holy **** I'm talented. Lol damn these infinities sound sweet!!!!


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

Make a 2nd set, mail to me please.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well now that I did mine I have it down pat now. LOL. The infinities fit like they were made for the grills. The main thing is getting a small profile tweeter. I do have another set of grills laying around


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well maybe this will draw some intrest


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Looking good, How do you like that small mid and tweeter combo compared to the Powerbass. That has to be an upgrade for sure.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh yea it's an improvement in the clarity of the vocals. but to be honest thoes powerbass went bad at all. But the infinitys are definitely the way to go if installing in the grills like I did.


----------

